# Launch Control on TDI DSG?



## T_Rifles (May 2, 2004)

Anyone know if launch control works on A3 TDI DSG?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

On a fwd TDI with 320NM of torque?! You'll send the traction control computer to an early grave. Poor thing will think it's the end of the world! :lol:

I wouldn't be surprised it if does have it. I wouldn't imagine it is much use though, as I spin the wheels in the dry just with a healthy about of throttle on take off, not even dumping a clutch at anywhere near 3krpm.

Now, if there was a quattro TDI...


----------



## etlsngd (May 27, 2004)

I originally thougt the TDI DSG did have launch control, but on closer reading of the manual, I think its only ones with the 3.2 V6 engine that have it. Anyway, mine's pretty quick of the lights anyway; who needs it!


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Quattro TDI seems to now be listed on the Audi website for 3 door model 

wish they would release the SLINE in quattro now ....

Drew


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm, interesting. Strange how it's just made an appearance on there, without a official "launch". Shame it's still the 140bhp engine. I as hoping that the quattro would come with a few extra horses.


----------



## T_Rifles (May 2, 2004)

And I only asked Audi CS less than 2 months ago, and they send no current plans for quattro. Not upset yet though, not until it has DSG and 170/180 horses.

Apparently slightly bigger fuel tank and group 0 insurance, bargain. :roll:

Mine should arrive early October.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Yea see what you mean listed as 60 litre tank..must be a mistake.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

8) 
Larger 'saddle' tank straddles the propshaft.


----------



## Verducci (Oct 13, 2004)

For extra horses go to Superchips. They have a review of the 140bhp to 185bhp. Sounds a must for Â£500!!


----------

